# Other Pythons > Morelia >  My First GTP!

## 8b8ll

Finally got her today!! 

She is an awesome little snake. Apparently she doesn't like the acrlylic perches I got for her. She would rather settle for a cord.

I think I might switch out the Acrylic perchers for PVC or some live wood.

She is in shed mind you so she is dull at the moment!   :Rock on:  

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture061.jpg

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture059.jpg

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture062.jpg

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture063.jpg

Thanks for looking. I will take pictures of her post-shed.

Mike  :Sunny:

----------


## MeMe

sweet! 

 :Good Job: 


I am thinking of getting one myself. 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## tmlowe5704

very purdy! make sure you keep us up to date with pics

----------


## 8b8ll

Thanks guys! 

She is so wittle...40-50 grams!

For sure more pictures sorry for my lack of camera skills.

Mike

----------


## Chase13

I'm not sure what that big block thing is on the cord but is it generating a little heat maybe? If not then maybe it just likes that size of perch.

----------


## Laooda

WOW Mike!!! congrats !!!   You must be super excited to add such a beauty!  :Sunny:

----------


## 8b8ll

Laooda thank you so much!!

Yes I am so excited to have her in my collection! The addiction continues.....



Mike

----------


## Rapture

Beautiful green tree... One suggestion, you may want to consider moving your probe and attatch if to the actual perch that is highest to the heat source and control your heat from there.

----------


## 8b8ll

I do what you are seeing is the thermometer probe on the second perch. 


Mike

----------


## Jonny2184

I am sooooooooo jealous of you! 
I want one soooo badly! 
She is soooo prrretty.    :Rock on:

----------


## Rapture

Sorry, I think I was actually looking at the plants taped to the wall  :Razz:

----------


## jamesw

wow, amazing snake!

----------


## Charlie Smith

She's hot Mike. Is she handleable?

I hope that the cord doesn't separate at the junction where she is resting. It could mildly shock her to death  :Sad: . You give the custom money spent do dads and they always chew up your socks and shoes. She's just like that  :Smile: .

I'll be looking forward to updates.

Charlie S.

----------


## 8b8ll

Thank you Charlie, I got her couple days ago so she is getting acclimated at the the moment, don't know if she is handleable.

Yes it does connect where she is resting, today I'm going to try and "convince" her to move off of the cord. 

Keep you updated!


Mike

----------


## 8b8ll

Well little post shed pictures!

She shed perfect! Took her all night but all went well.

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture073.jpg

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture074.jpg

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture070.jpg


Thanks!

Mike

----------


## nd179906

Looks stunning after the shed.  :Rock on:

----------


## juddb

wow what a beauty,  i want one now....  :Snake:

----------


## chris B

:Surprised:   Is all I have to say, how is keeping up the humidity going for ya? you misting alot?

----------


## 8b8ll

Thanks Chris!

Well I have a good cage that holds humidity very well. 

A common misconception with GTP's is that they require %100 humidity all the time, this is untrue and will lead to health problems. What I do is in the morning or afternoon I mist down the whole cage the humidity then gets up to 90-95%. Over the next 24 hours I let it dry out to about 50-60% and then mist again. If you have 90-95% all the time you don't have proper ventilation in your cage or your room is very humid. 



Mike

----------


## chris B

Couple of question's for you Mike if you dont mind.  It looks like your cage is around 2'x2'x2'? also how big is the radiant heat panel your using? and is that working good enough to provide the hot spot and ambient temps? Thanks.

Chris

----------


## 8b8ll

> Couple of question's for you Mike if you dont mind.  It looks like your cage is around 2'x2'x2'? also how big is the radiant heat panel your using? and is that working good enough to provide the hot spot and ambient temps? Thanks.
> 
> Chris


No problem man ask any you want, I am no expert but will do my best to answer them. 

Cage I am using is 36"x24"x24". I am not sure the wattage on the heat panel I am using as it came with the cage. It works awesome along with the herpstat t-stat I run with it. Works awesome to provide a "hot spot" and keeps ambient temps just where I want them.


Thanks


Mike

----------


## sweety314

What a gorgeous, bright green!!!

----------


## Ginevive

Awesome snake! I am thinking of getting one (a local guy is selling his) and well, your thread is making me want to get it more.  :Smile:

----------


## 8b8ll

> Awesome snake! I am thinking of getting one (a local guy is selling his) and well, your thread is making me want to get it more.


Thanks a bunch I love her!

Thats great your thinking of getting one! May I suggest getting the More Complete Chondro regardless of if you get one or not? Really a great book and has some good insights into keeping reptiles not just GTP's. 

Here are some websites of cages I would recommend.

http://www.pvccages.com/id149.htm

http://www.repti-racks.com/Arborealpvc.html

http://www.herpcages.com/cages/cprice2.html

http://pro-products.com/proheat.html

http://www.d-g-s.com/daemons/TNS/html/Single.html

http://monster-cages.com/arboreal-cages.php

I will PM you with some more stuff.

Good luck!

Mike

----------


## Earl

Those are some great pics 8b8ll!   :Cool:  

I take it now he is acclimated, is he feisty or can you handle him?

----------


## _BoidFinatic_

Gorgeous Chondro. I love the heat-pit loaded faces on GTPs. How old is she? When will you attempt to feed her? 


Keep us posted. You got us hooked... :Very Happy:

----------


## 8b8ll

Thanks guys!!

I've got two meals in her so far, but now I'm going to shoot for a every 12-14 day feeding regimen. You wanna keep these guys lean, and not fat.

She is a 05, Boid.

Earl I've handled her once and she was just fine, I'm hoping to get her outside to snap a few shots. 


Mike

----------


## Earl

Ahh he is actually a she. Sorry about that.   :sploosh:

----------


## chris B

Everytime I check this thread out it makes me want one MORE and More lol. I think im set with a boa for my next one, but this is making it a tuff choice.   :Smile:

----------

